# Favourite Dankung or other Chinese stainless frame?



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

My fineslingshots.com "Bat 1" frame has become my new favourite. The "Bat 1" is a smallish frame with approximately 3 1/8" on the outside of the forks and a length of around 4 5/8". It fits nice in the hand and shoots accurately. I wrapped the handle in TB-black because my pinky was a bit tight in the hole with the paracord wrap.

Cutting bands for these frames is simple. A short cuff with a cotton tie keeps everything in place. Bands last a long time and are quick to change. I'm getting 188 fps with 3/8" steel and a 32"-33" draw. Band length is 7" (fork to pouch).


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

That looks like a winner!
I like the Palm Thunder, personally.


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

Not a dankung but I do like the Tusk 316 recurve stainless frame,I ordered one but its three weeks still in transit.

That said I've looked at the Dankung dragon a few times I like it but just aint pulled the trigger.


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Of my three Dankung's I like my dancing ergo the most, best fit and feel.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Well I have both the Alien model, and the Toucan model.

Both are good shooters, but the "hype" of a doubled/second (2) band set for the Alien was misleading.

I set mine up with both attached, and it was a bit of a nightmare getting the second set held out of the way, while shooting the other set.

Even though there are advantages of being able to shoot light weight ammo with a 4 strand 17/45 band set.

Then heavier ammo from a looped 30/60 or 40/70 band set, from the same slingshot.

But the advantages come with an annoying cost of holding the 2nd set out of the way.

However, the Toucan set up for TTF with triple TBG flat bands; and re-wraped in tennis racket handle grip tape to create a palm swell both sides (as done to both models).

Shoots like a dream come true.

Both for theirsize, are noticeably heavier than most of my other slingshots.

Although this is not any problem at all.

So no complaints here, but being all metal.

People need to be aware they will be heavier than other type of slingshots, despite their generally smaller size.

Cheers Allan


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Terminator, but I haven't shot it for a while.
I shoot all my SS and as my collection grows, so does the rotation.


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

Micro luck ring is my favorite so far, have tried black palm thunder, cougar, Axe hunter and snail, keep looking at some of the fox models and am certain I will get one with my next tube order.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Almost identical in size to the Axiom Champ I like to shoot. I understand why you like it.


----------



## Alexdermietzel97 (Oct 30, 2013)

Agile toucan :naughty:


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

I have a Terminator too. Currently I shoot the Bat a bit better... but that can change overnight 

I still haven't tried the Palm Thunder. It looks to be about the same size as the Bat1. Maybe I need another frame.


----------



## HOE (Nov 13, 2010)

Are these really stainless-steel? I'm always doubtful against cast Chinese slingshots. Unless it made from bent rod.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

I have the axe hunter and the axe hunter 2 and the larger axe hunter 2 is my preffered dankung I guess. Haven't tried any others but it is a fine shooter.


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

HOE said:


> Are these really stainless-steel? I'm always doubtful against cast Chinese slingshots. Unless it made from bent rod.


Yes they are,you will not break a Dankung


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Hi HOE,

I bought my two frames from fineslingshots.com (Bat1 & Terminator). They appear to be polished stainless steel. A magnet is mildly attracted to them.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

i will say the palm thunder it was a gift from MJ and it handles nice and shoots better


----------



## benzidrine (Oct 14, 2013)

Another vote for the Toucan.

Snail is interesting.

I've banned myself from the micro luck rings after pushing it beyond my limits and bruising my hand with a clay ball.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> i will say the palm thunder it was a gift from MJ and it handles nice and shoots better


I'm pretty sure that one is a "Jungle Hunter". I could be mistaken, though :iono:


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

yeah think your right MJ just pulled them up look a lot alike


----------



## Fightinggoat (Nov 19, 2013)

I have an American fox that I acquired in a trade. I really like it, it's a little heavier than I am used to but very solid feeling and pretty comfortable to shoot. Super easy to change out tube sets and quite accurate, I would like to get a smaller dankung to keep with me when I am not at home but may encounter places to shoot such as a park.


----------



## Jack1 (Oct 18, 2013)

Of the three Dankung slingshots I've had I still have two: Jungle Hunter II and Magic Wand. The Magic Wand is my favorite. The throat of the fork is wider and fits my hand better than the JHII. I like how the loops at the ends of the fork are 90 degrees to the grip. The wrap you see in the picture came from Dankung. I like it.

It's small enough to slip into a pocket and go along with me. You never know when a soda pop can might need a spanking 

Cheers!


----------



## myusername (Oct 5, 2013)

lovin the toucan!


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Right with you myusername, great shooter TTF.

Although the Alien with the second band set neatly twisted and warped around the handle, is not as big a problem as my last post may of indicated.
And I do shoot it regularly, mostly with the 4 banded 17/45 for light ammo pouch, particularly my sharpened bolt cuts.

But this does make it bulkier than all my other slingshots for thickness.

Cheers Allan


----------

